# July 11th fishing on the Ohio



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

July 11th Update
The early morning thunder storm delayed heading out to the river. Had to bail out the rain water and then pack some things into the boat. We finally got to the ramp around 09:10. We got our lines in the water about 09:25, the current was very strong. At 09:35 my rod got hammered, hooked the fish. The fish turned out to be a small channel cat of only 2 pounds and 17 inches. That fish hit a piece of cut mooneye bait. Then around 09:55 my wife hooked into another fish. It was her biggest catfish so far, a 1.5 pound channel cat. She was using small chunks of Slim Jim on a med size treble hook. We stayed there for about 45 longer before moving on to our next spot. Just got rod set up when a shower came through it was just enough to pull anchor to get out of the rain.

Tried at next spot for about 40 minutes, got no bites at all. I decided to head back to our first spot. My wife got another decent bite around 12:25 on the Slim Jim, that was the last bite of the day. Not much action 4 rods, 4 hours on the water, and only 3 bites. We did try all kinds of baits, cut mooneye, red hot smokies, raw season steak, and chicken nuggets, the fish just were not biting. We were not skunked anyway, so hopefully whenever the river get gets down and settled might get better action.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Did you happen to catch the price of oil on July 11? I'm thinking I could make a killing in the futures market...


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was wondering if he was reposting an old report. 

The rain lately has made it tough. I was going to head out this weekend but the river is a mess. We'll see when the weather calms down and it stops raining. Sheesh!

UFM82


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

i was out sat evening wasn't to bad wasn't to good either didn't catch anthing but didn't stay out late as my daughter was with me and she has about a 2hour time limit and then shes ready to go home. but i did get to use my new fish finder and it works nicely it will actually read depths more than 40 ft unlike my old depth finder well hopefully be out tonight.
i'm in a blue starcraft deep v


----------



## rberry19 (Jul 2, 2009)

i hate catching the small ones. haha


----------

